# rally/meets



## tpwigwam (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell me if there is such a thing as a rally or meet list or do you just keep on looking to see if someone has posted one, cheers trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev

Well, it's not difficult. :roll: 

There's a list in the rally/meets block at the bottom of the home page or you could look in the calender on the right side.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

tpwigwam said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if there is such a thing as a rally or meet list or do you just keep on looking to see if someone has posted one, cheers trev


Hi
Try this

>>>Click here=Rallies<<<

or

>>Meets<<

Look on right hand side of Main Page under scrolling listing

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi trev
the rally and meets can be found at the foot of the forum posts on the main page and in the list on the left of the main page the next meet nearest to you is home farm see here
chapter


----------

